# 7 years today



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

It's 7 years ago today we said goodbye to our family dog Meg, today is also my birthday but we couldn't have left her another day in pain & to suffer as heartbreaking a decision it was. 
Miss you princess xx


----------



## SpencerK (Apr 15, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss - some say time heals all wounds, but I think that depends on the person. I had to stop meditating last night, as my Barns came wondering over the the sunny hill I was sitting on. In that moment I felt the same loss as I did the day he passed.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

we lost our last dog (had her 12 years) back in 2001 and still remember that day/night, still have her collar in a tin, incredible to think we got her in 1989 (i think)

to my eternal shame we have but 2 photos of her


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Still remember her every year


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Oh @Tillystar i missed this thread. What a lovely girl. You never stop missing them do you


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone she was one like no other a grumpy little madam but loved her & will never forget her.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

They are always in out hearts, the pain never really goes we just learn to live with it.


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Happy 22nd Birthday old girl miss you xx


----------



## samson1 (Dec 28, 2018)

SpencerK said:


> Very sorry for your loss - some say time heals all wounds, but I think that depends on the person. I had to stop meditating last night, as my Barns came wondering over the the sunny hill I was sitting on. In that moment I felt the same loss as I did the day he passed.


I dont know anything about meditation ut if i was to learn will i be able to connect with my wee charlie who died in 2016. I would love that as i think he would as he was my shadow for 6 yrs and i feel really bad about his passing and want to say sorry.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

I hope I get remembered as much and as lovingly as my darn dogs...... lol


----------

